# Brian Regan on stupid husbands



## Laura

I searched and it's been awhile since any Brian Regan videos were posted in here. Rich is apparently a fan.  I was introduced to this guy recently and everything he does is just really, really funny. This bit also has a large grain of truth to it. I hate this kind of commercial. 

[video=youtube;ZwLAh8qhOqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwLAh8qhOqI[/video]


----------



## SolaSaint

This guy is hilarious, I wish all comedians could be like this. I goes to show one doesn't have to be totally immoral and vulgar to succeed as a comedian.


----------



## AThornquist

I LOVE Brian Regan. My favorite bit is the Man on the Moon. Just a cautionary note if you are sensitive, children are in the room, or you are pregnant: he says damn outside of a biblical context.

[video=youtube;vquDkTw-G-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vquDkTw-G-4[/video]


----------



## a mere housewife

My favorites are the UPS, and the 'Books and Movies'.

[video=youtube;89frRi8GgGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89frRi8GgGA[/video]

(I'm pretty sure Books & Movies has been posted before, but I have to post it again 

[video=youtube;vgQAHhc-hbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgQAHhc-hbY[/video]


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

This guy is hilarious. We saw him a couple of times in person (years ago) at a Comedy Club here and have kinda kept up with him ever since.


----------



## Nathan Riese

AThornquist said:


> I LOVE Brian Regan. My favorite bit is the Man on the Moon. Just a cautionary note if you are sensitive, children are in the room, or you are pregnant: he says damn outside of a biblical context.




and "hell" too, outside of a biblical context


----------

